# 45 Sound Comm tech apprentice



## mhlunsford (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,
I recently passed the sound and com tech exam. I graduated as a BSEE about 15 years, worked as electronics tech, and have been in IT for about 10 years. With all the offshoring of IT jobs, I am thinking about getting out for good. I enjoy working with my hands, and many of the my skills would transfer to being low voltage electrician, but my age does concern me. 

Any advice for the interview ?


Any advice in general ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

With your background, you should be able to work anywhere you want for your price.
You don't have to join the union for this. 
How old are you. 50?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

mhlunsford said:


> Any advice for the interview ?
> Any advice in general ?


congratulations 

relax; the competition isn't that tough.







(you'll do fine)


----------

